# First Day Scores 2008



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

*Compound Unlimited Ladies*

AT's own kward leads!

1 ward, kelly NC, USA 300 24 0 0 0 0 300 24 $ 0 
2 Pagel, Holly MN, USA 299 23 0 0 0 0 299 23 $ 0 
3 HAMM, MARY TX, USA 299 23 0 0 0 0 299 23 $ 0 
4 Christie, Colin NY, USA 299 22 0 0 0 0 299 22 $ 0 
5 WILLEMS, GLADYS Br, Belgium 299 21 0 0 0 0 299 21 $ 0 
6 GROSZKO, DAWN AL, CANADA 299 20 0 0 0 0 299 20 $ 0 
7 JONES, DORIS MB, CANADA 299 19 0 0 0 0 299 19 $ 0 
8 SAXWOLD, SHELLEY MI, USA 299 18 0 0 0 0 299 18 $ 0 
9 Van Natta, Jamie OH, USA 298 25 0 0 0 0 298 25 $ 0 
10 ZORN, NANCY IL, USA 298 21 0 0 0 0 298 21


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

First day thoughts....

There were a lot of clean scores today, and a lot of surprises to boot.

Go to www.nfaa-archery.org and click on results to see where your favorite archer placed after day one!:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

*For those of you just dying to know.....*

RK is in 15th place after day one after an incredibly mediocre score of 273. The recurve divisions had some real surprises!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Photos to follow, courteousy of the tireless work of admin and miked!

:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pro bowhunter freestyle*

Any scores,

How about that Langy man from Goldtip?


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Admin and I are working on Vendors right now. We have uploaded Recordkeeper's photos from today - please inform us if you have more.

RK's photos - http://www.archeryhistory.com/vegas2007/?page=rk

Here is a link to scores - http://nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/vegas/results.cfm

We ran into a few snags today that put us behind schedule. I'll explain after we're on schedule/


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Any scores,
> 
> How about that Langy man from Goldtip?


6	gillingham, tim	ut, USA	299	21


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

man some big names dropped on the first day :mg:


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks Guys 

I see no CuzDave 

4 Iowa guys in it still 

RK, you can have the rest of the night off:darkbeer: 

Thanks again

Hood


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

The Hood said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> I see no CuzDave
> 
> ...


You didn't scroll down far enough

*42* COUSINS, DAVE	ME, USA	299-27x


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Doc said:


> You didn't scroll down far enough
> 
> *42* COUSINS, DAVE	ME, USA	299-27x


and I didn't see Hugo, make that 4 from Iowa


Welp!!! who's going to win now? 

Do you think it will be foreign shooter?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

The Hood said:


> and I didn't see Hugo, make that 4 from Iowa
> 
> 
> Welp!!! who's going to win now?
> ...


Hugo is doing better than your cousin:wink:

34	Barrientos, Hugo	IA, USA 300	20x


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats to Montana's shooters!!! We have 3 in the top 5. Aaron and Paul Tedford and Rob Morgan. Keep up the good shooting guys. 

1 Tedford, Paul MT, USA 300 25 Compound Unlimited Flights
4 TEDFORD, AARON MT, USA 282 5 Classic Flights
5 MORGAN, ROB MT, USA 300 27 Compound Unlimited Championships
:wav:


----------



## mattg (Dec 31, 2005)

Chris White & Roger Hoyle gotta be gutted. 299 with 29 X's!


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

*Go Jason go!!!*

AT's noneck49'er aka Jason Ladd is sitting 5th in the Bowhunter Championship class. Go Jason!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Hard to beleve I was suprized to see his name*

16 RISNER, WAYNE OH, USA 300 25 0 0 0 0 300 25 $ 0 


Guys theres a real story be hind this archer.
He just picked his bow up again for indoors ,here at our club.After a long dry spell.
One needs to watch him make his shot.He dosen't aim like most.

Later


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Wow!!!!!!*

A lot of BIG names in the Bowhunter Freestyle division (Champ).....that is gonna be as tough as the Unlimited.
Really though , day one leaves a lot of room to jockey.....scores are close.


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*go Jefro go!*

Kind of cool to see a 3-d'er at the top of the "spottie" pile!

I think the BHFS class is just as competitive as the Unlimited. Some guys say there is no advantage to long stabs, backweights and magnified sights. I really like shooting BHFS because here in KC there are some very salty guys in this class. Two of them are in the championship flight.


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> AT's own kward leads!
> 
> 1 ward, kelly NC, USA 300 24 0 0 0 0 300 24 $ 0
> 2 Pagel, Holly MN, USA 299 23 0 0 0 0 299 23 $ 0
> ...


Tsk tsk...do not all of the 298's count? There are at least 15 women well within reach!!


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

mtmedic said:


> Congrats to Montana's shooters!!! We have 3 in the top 5. Aaron and Paul Tedford and Rob Morgan. Keep up the good shooting guys.
> 
> 1 Tedford, Paul MT, USA 300 25 Compound Unlimited Flights
> 4 TEDFORD, AARON MT, USA 282 5 Classic Flights
> ...


Go Montana!!!!


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

what about jeff hopkins his score is definatly looking good hope he can keep it up


----------



## cp-er (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey GOOOOOOOOOOOO NO NECKER think CHEESEEEEEBURGERGERRRRRRRR:wink:


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

Yeah,nice to see Jeff H. up there showing the way at a spot shoot.
Anybody hear the scores from the marked 3D? Wouldnt be to surprised to see him win the spot and the 3D!:wink:


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

Stealthman said:


> Yeah,nice to see Jeff H. up there showing the way at a spot shoot.
> Anybody hear the scores from the marked 3D? Wouldnt be to surprised to see him win the spot and the 3D!:wink:


I wasn't at all surprised to see Jhop at the top. He is an awsome shot.. 

GO JHOP!!!!


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

alwayslookin said:


> A lot of BIG names in the Bowhunter Freestyle division (Champ).....that is gonna be as tough as the Unlimited.
> Really though , day one leaves a lot of room to jockey.....scores are close.


I saw that too. What's with Pro's shooting 'down in the BHFS Division. I think it's not ethical for them to drop down out of their normal class. To me, it's just them trying to grab money from the guys that shoot that class all the time.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Tuningfreak said:


> I saw that too. What's with Pro's shooting 'down in the BHFS Division. I think it's not ethical for them to drop down out of their normal class. To me, it's just them trying to grab money from the guys that shoot that class all the time.


exactly I thought the pros shot the highest class that there was


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

possum trapper said:


> exactly I thought the pros shot the highest class that there was



Generally, in years past, the Championship Bowhunter Freestyle class competition was held concurrently with the other championship divisions making it impossible for someone to shoot both classes, hence why they shoot in the Bowhunter Flights class.

From this year's schedule:

"10:00 am 1st Round, Group "B" Championship Freestyle Men and Women, Championship Freestyle Limited Recurve Men and Women, _Championship Bowhunter Freestyle_, Crossbow "

So don't burn these people at the stake!!!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

every manufacturer wants a win and ask and I been told some get told to shoot in the BH championship class so they are represented in the money at this BIG SHOOT.

But don't try fooling yourself in thinking this class is easy! 300 with a pin is hard and no one will shoot 900. Randy Ulmer holds the record in the BH class and he ain't no sandbagger!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

> 300 with a pin is hard and no one will shoot 900.


I called that:darkbeer:


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

stodrette said:


> Generally, in years past, the Championship Bowhunter Freestyle class competition was held concurrently with the other championship divisions making it impossible for someone to shoot both classes, hence why they shoot in the Bowhunter Flights class.
> 
> From this year's schedule:
> 
> ...


Couple years back Cuz shot in CUM and BHFS. I seem to recall him winning in BHFS. The very next year the WAF changed the rules so that you can only compete in 1 class. I think I know why. I'm getting blasted on another thread because I posted that I thought it wasn't right that Pro's that normally shoot Freestyle were shooting down in the BHFS Champ. I think it's a money grab. There is a was a BHFS Championship class at the Stan Open/Atlantic City shoot and I never saw the Pro's shoot that class. Why didn't they do it there?


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Looks like last years Stan Open winner is doing just fine!! Way to go Bob!! Bring Michigan home another trophy my man!!:wink:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks like the state of Florida dominated placements two 3rds and a 1st . but I didn't check every class. LOL


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

Tuningfreak said:


> Couple years back Cuz shot in CUM and BHFS. I seem to recall him winning in BHFS. The very next year the WAF changed the rules so that you can only compete in 1 class. I think I know why. I'm getting blasted on another thread because I posted that I thought it wasn't right that Pro's that normally shoot Freestyle were shooting down in the BHFS Champ. I think it's a money grab. There is a was a BHFS Championship class at the Stan Open/Atlantic City shoot and I never saw the Pro's shoot that class. Why didn't they do it there?


Ok, I went back and took a look at a couple things:
1. The NFAA did discontinue allowing pros to shoot in any flight competition after the 2003 Vegas Tourney.
2. Tim Gillingham must be shooting both Championship rounds at the same time, just on different lines.....which is very difficult, hence, why he is not leading as one might expect.
3. There is no "shooting down" in BHFS Championship division. Those guys are very tough and just made a decision to shoot with a pin not with a lens and all that goes with it...
And most importantly 4. I missed the "(Champ) in your original post and thought you meant the flights...hence the history lesson....sorry about that.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Looks like Paul and Aaron Tedford and Rob Morgan are still at it. Great shooting guys!!! Keep Montana in there.


----------



## CG Racing (Dec 18, 2004)

Where are the third day scores, who is in the shoot down?


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

big scores said:


> I wasn't at all surprised to see Jhop at the top. He is an awsome shot..
> 
> GO JHOP!!!!



I wasn't surprised either....always love it when Hopkins puts a whoopin' on the spotties! :wink: :darkbeer: 

Occasionally I hear some jaw-flappin' about Jeff being "over the hill"......apparently not!  :darkbeer:


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

I dont see Jim Depart anyplace?


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

THIS IS LAST YEARS SCORES!!!!!!! Ken


----------



## Cecil (Mar 10, 2003)

I BOW 2 said:


> THIS IS LAST YEARS SCORES!!!!!!! Ken


You're right. Here are the scores from the NFAA website (Day 1): 
1 Eyler, Bob MI, USA 300 29 0 0 0 0 300 29 $ 0 
2 TRAIL, KEITH USA 300 28 0 0 0 0 300 28 $ 0 
3 Despart, Jim NY, USA 300 28 0 0 0 0 300 28 $ 0 
4 Starnes, Scott IN, USA 300 27 0 0 0 0 300 27 $ 0 
5 Greshock, Jedd PA, USA 300 27 0 0 0 0 300 27 $ 0 
6 gellenthien, braden MA, usa 300 27 0 0 0 0 300 27 $ 0 
7 COUSINS, DAVE ME, USA 300 27 0 0 0 0 300 27 $ 0 
8 BEAUBOUEF, CHANCE USA 300 27 0 0 0 0 300 27 $ 0 
9 Woody, Kendall VA, USA 300 26 0 0 0 0 300 26 $ 0 
10 Thompson, Nshan MO, USA 300 26 0 0 0 0 300 26 $ 0 
11 POLISH, KEVIN 300 26 0 0 0 0 300 26 $ 0 
12 Monteleone, Douglas NY, USA 300 26 0 0 0 0 300 26 $ 0 
13 BROADWATER, JESSE USA 300 26 0 0 0 0 300 26 $ 0 
14 OSMONSON, ERIC IA, USA 300 25 0 0 0 0 300 25 $ 0 
15 MCCARTHY, DAN USA 300 25 0 0 0 0 300 25 $ 0 
16 Eide, Jon ND, USA 300 25 0 0 0 0 300 25 $ 0 
17 Eggers, Christopher IL, USA 300 25 0 0 0 0 300 25 $ 0 
18 Christensen, Benton ID, USA 300 25 0 0 0 0 300 25 $ 0 
19 Carbaugh, Jason PA, USA 300 25 0 0 0 0 300 25 $ 0 
20 WHITE, JACKIE MO, USA 300 24 0 0 0 0 300 24 $ 0 
21 Tataryn, Kevin Ma, Canada 300 24 0 0 0 0 300 24 $ 0 
22 Simpson, Brian MD, USA 300 24 0 0 0 0 300 24 $ 0 
23 SCHLEUSNER, GRANT USA 300 24 0 0 0 0 300 24 $ 0 
24 quintana, dan CA, USA 300 24 0 0 0 0 300 24 $ 0 
25 JAMES, JAY LA, USA 300 24 0 0 0 0 300 24 $ 0 
26 Annen, Nicholas ID, USA 300 24 0 0 0 0 300 24 $ 0 
27 Schaff, Josh MT, USA 300 23 0 0 0 0 300 23 $ 0 
28 Morgan, Rob MT, USA 300 23 0 0 0 0 300 23 $ 0 
29 JERVIS, STEVE USA 300 23 0 0 0 0 300 23 $ 0 
30 Grimwood, Liam CH, England 300 23 0 0 0 0 300 23 $ 0 
31 Carlsson, Magnus Sw, Sweden 300 23 0 0 0 0 300 23 $ 0 
32 Williams, Billy IN, USA 300 22 0 0 0 0 300 22 $ 0 
33 Payne, Russell TX, USA 300 22 0 0 0 0 300 22 $ 0 
34 Morgan, LEVI NC, USA 300 22 0 0 0 0 300 22 $ 0 
35 lundin, morgan AT, sweden 300 22 0 0 0 0 300 22 $ 0 
36 Hopkins, Jeff DE, USA 300 22 0 0 0 0 300 22 $ 0 
37 Flier, Mike IL, USA 300 22 0 0 0 0 300 22 $ 0 
38 DESTON, CHRIS CT, USA 300 22 0 0 0 0 300 22 $ 0 
39 THOMAS, RICKY CA, USA 300 21 0 0 0 0 300 21 $ 0 
40 Hoyle, Roger UT, USA 300 21 0 0 0 0 300 21 $ 0 
41 HOFER, PATRIZIO SUI 300 21 0 0 0 0 300 21 $ 0 
42 Harpring, Perry IN, USA 300 21 0 0 0 0 300 21 $ 0 
43 Braden, Michael TX, USA 300 21 0 0 0 0 300 21 $ 0 
44 Binger, Joshua WI, USA 300 21 0 0 0 0 300 21 $ 0 
45 Roof, Charles NV, USA 300 20 0 0 0 0 300 20 $ 0 
46 Rikunenko, Andy WC, UK 300 20 0 0 0 0 300 20 $ 0 
47 HOBBS, BEN CA, USA 300 20 0 0 0 0 300 20 $ 0 
48 Brooks, Nathan AR, USA 300 20 0 0 0 0 300 20 $ 0 
49 BOYD, WILLIAM IN, USA 300 20 0 0 0 0 300 20 $ 0 
50 Roth, David MI, USA 300 19 0 0 0 0 300 19 $ 0 
51 Munson, Billy IL, USA 300 19 0 0 0 0 300 19 $ 0 
52 Scroggins, John TX, USA 300 18


----------



## flailer (Mar 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Looks like Rangeplayer and SStarnes are at the top of the heap. :darkbeer:


----------



## JimmyG (Oct 31, 2005)

*Compound Unlimited - Championship flight*

Does anyone know if the championship (Compound Unlimited) flight is over yet ? I am in the dark and i'm dieing to find out how my son Steve Gatto did he was 3rd overall as of last night, I don't want to call his cell in case he's still shooting so any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## silentsam (Mar 1, 2006)

*Bobby Eyler*

GO BOBBY EYLER GOOD LUCK FROM MICHIGAN JIM A.:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## DeRyderM (Jan 28, 2009)

how are these tourneys scored... what is the diff between vegas and spots?


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*Vegas scores x=10 white 9*

X= 10 white area of bull = 9 then count rings outwards 8 then 7.

You shoot 3 arrows a round.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Tmaziarz said:


> X= 10 white area of bull = 9 then count rings outwards 8 then 7.
> 
> You shoot 3 arrows a round.


????????????????????


X is tenX, inside small ring of gold is 10, outside gold ring is 9 and so on.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*Yes,*



keyman said:


> ????????????????????
> 
> 
> X is tenX, inside small ring of gold is 10, outside gold ring is 9 and so on.


WAS thinking Vegas had wroung target in mind


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

be kinda nice if they would post 2009 scores .....


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Bob_Looney said:


> be kinda nice if they would post 2009 scores .....



This thread was started 2 years ago.:wink: 

The 2009 shoot does not get underway until later on today.........


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Holy crap
Wife asked me to take out the garbage this morning and I told her it was Friday. Even after she corrected me I stayed in my "stupor" all day, thinking it was Friday. 

Dam, a person really is unaware of their own senility.


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Olsenck said:


> First day thoughts....
> 
> There were a lot of clean scores today, and a lot of surprises to boot.
> 
> Go to www.nfaa-archery.org and click on results to see where your favorite archer placed after day one!:wink:


I must be missing the 2009 link. I ma not finding any 2009 results


----------



## Sundog (Nov 17, 2005)

*They Started At 10:00 am Pacific*

Were are you getting these scores? Championship flight just started a 1/2 hour before I posted this. 2009 scores are not on NFAA website either. What am I missing?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Sundog said:


> Were are you getting these scores? Championship flight just started a 1/2 hour before I posted this. 2009 scores are not on NFAA website either. *What am I missing?*


The fact that this thread is for the 2007 day 1 scores. :tongue:


----------



## Sundog (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## drift_puncher (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes, also cannot see results yet?


----------



## Gary Gilmore (Feb 14, 2005)

*2-06-09 score*

I just got off the phone Scott Starnes and all I have is his score. 300-24x
He said he just got done with his line.


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

Good shooting Scotty, how did the queen fare?
And Thanks for the update Gary. Dave


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Chance B. Shot Clean... Not sure how many X's


----------



## Gary Gilmore (Feb 14, 2005)

ferretboy said:


> Good shooting Scotty, how did the queen fare?
> And Thanks for the update Gary. Dave


Scott brother Gary just pm'd me that Dee was in the low 290's but Scott's mom couldn't remember what is was for sure.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Mods..why not remove the previous yeas postings...only makes common sense...its 2009


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

From what I saw 1st day scores are up. Jesse B shot a 300-30x! That man has always been a machine!


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

*Does this lookk right*

1 BROADWATER, JESSE PA, USA 300 30 0 0 0 0 300 30 $ 0 
2 Schleusner, Grant WI, USA 300 29 0 0 0 0 300 29 $ 0 
3 Wills, Shane MD, USA 300 28 0 0 0 0 300 28 $ 0 
4 TRAIL, KEITH NC, USA 300 28 0 0 0 0 300 28 $ 0 
5 MORGAN, LEVI NC, USA 300 28 0 0 0 0 300 28 $ 0 
6 miller, jim WA, USA 300 28 0 0 0 0 300 28 $ 0 
7 JOHNSON, CABE OR, USA 300 28 0 0 0 0 300 28 $ 0 
8 COUSINS, DAVE ME, USA 300 28 0 0 0 0 300 28 $ 0 
9 CARBAUGH, JASON PA, USA 300 28 0 0 0 0 300 28 $ 0 
10 Wido, Danny PA, USA 300 27 0 0 0 0 300 27 $ 0 
11 terhune, jeremy WY, USA 300 27 0 0 0 0 300 27 $ 0 
12 lundin, morgan va, sweden 300 27 0 0 0 0 300 27 $ 0 
13 johnson, kelsey OH, USA 300 27 0 0 0 0 300 27 $ 0 
14 Eyler, Bob MI, USA 300 27 0 0 0 0 300 27 $ 0 
15 Damsbo, Martin jy, Denmark 300 27 0 0 0 0 300 27 $ 0 
16 wilde, reo ID, US 300 26 0 0 0 0 300 26 $ 0 
17 Schaff, Josh MT, USA 300 26 0 0 0 0 300 26 $ 0 
18 PHELPS, JACOB VA, USA 300 26 0 0 0 0 300 26 $ 0 
19 Payne, Russell TX, USA 300 26 0 0 0 0 300 26 $ 0 
20 Lindberg, Torben Fy, Denmark 300 26 0 0 0 0 300 26 $ 0 
21 Greshock, Jedd PA, USA 300 26 0 0 0 0 300 26 $ 0 
22 BEAUBOUEF, CHANCE TN, USA 300 26 0 0 0 0 300 26 $ 0 
23 SMITH JR, GARY OH, USA 300 25 0 0 0 0 300 25 $ 0 
24 HOFER, PATRIZIO SUI 300 25 0 0 0 0 300 25 $ 0 
25 Annen, Nicholas ID, USA 300 25 0 0 0 0 300 25 $ 0 
26 WILKEY, KEVIN UT, USA 300 24 0 0 0 0 300 24 $ 0 
27 Starnes, Scott IN, USA 300 24 0 0 0 0 300 24 $ 0 
28 Quintana, Dan CA, USA 300 24 0 0 0 0 300 24 $ 0 
29 Cooper, Jon IN, USA 300 24 0 0 0 0 300 24 $ 0 
30 THOMAS, RICKY CA, USA 300 23 0 0 0 0 300 23 $ 0 
31 Harbaugh, Tony ID, USA 300 23 0 0 0 0 300 23 $ 0 
32 White, Chris Wa, United Kingdom 300 22 0 0 0 0 300 22 $ 0 
33 WHITE, JACKIE MO, USA 300 22 0 0 0 0 300 22 $ 0 
34 Ingram, Johnny TX, USA 300 22 0 0 0 0 300 22 $ 0 
35 Menzer, Rod WI, USA 300 21 0 0 0 0 300 21 $ 0 
36 MC CARTHY, DAN WI, USA 300 21 0 0 0 0 300 21 $ 0 
37 Wilde, Logan ID, USA 300 20 0 0 0 0 300 20 $ 0 
38 Rikunenko, Andy Wo, England 300 20 0 0 0 0 300 20 $ 0 
39 Kurtzhals, Zak UT, USA 300 19 0 0 0 0 300 19 $ 0 
40 BURRI, KEVIN USA 300 19 0 0 0 0 300 19 $ 0 
41 ANDERSON, MICHAEL IA, USA 300 19 0 0 0 0 300 19 $ 0 
42 Osmonson, Eric IA, USA 300 17 0 0 0 0 300 17 $ 0


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

eastonarchery.com has live scores ......


----------



## tjk009 (Feb 15, 2007)

*recurve cub scores...*

what size target do they shoot?


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

6 0r 7 300 shooters from yesterday has dropped some points....


----------



## BabianArchery (Feb 11, 2008)

How do they do that


----------



## archeryisme (May 22, 2006)

Do What?


----------



## Catmann19 (Apr 26, 2009)

Olsenck said:


> AT's own kward leads!
> 
> 1 ward, kelly NC, USA 300 24 0 0 0 0 300 24 $ 0
> 2 Pagel, Holly MN, USA 299 23 0 0 0 0 299 23 $ 0
> ...


good shoot!


----------



## Tumenas (May 12, 2009)

wow!


----------



## maxieboy (Aug 29, 2009)

good job


----------



## RedDragons!! (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool


----------

